

How to deal with Recruiters - Peroni
http://hackerjobs.co.uk/blog/2013/5/21/how-to-deal-with-recruiters

======
idodevops
I know I'm in the minority here, but I love getting contacted by recruiters.

If they've looked at my CV/Profile it's validation that my skillet is in
demand, and that's always moderately good to know.

If I'm looking, or even considering looking, then it's awesome - I've got a
lead into a job before it's advertised.

If I'm not actively looking (or considering looking) then I get some
information about the market that may well be useful for when I -am- looking.

If I'm not actively looking, I tell recruiters what sort of position would
turn my head. Now, my current role is pretty damned awesome, but if they can
offer something better, then I want to hear about it.

It may well be different in other parts of the world (I'm in Australia, and
most of my experience has been here or in New Zealand), but I generally find
that recruiters offer a service that (as a candidate) I value.

Ironically, as the person doing the hiring, I've generally found them to be a
waste of time and effort.

~~~
Peroni
I've spent time in both Aus & NZ and I promise you, the recruitment industry
on your side of the world is vastly different to the UK & US.

That being siad, your point is completely valid. There is an upside to getting
recruiter calls however I didn't bother addressing it simply because most folk
complain about the intrusion rather than praise the benefit.

------
Brdbrnm
It makes me sick to my stomach to read the tactics of those in my industry and
it is a real shame to see an industry which should be there to help, in fact
becoming a hindrance.

I wish all the terrible recruiters could just be weeded out and removed...

Since this is nigh on impossible I agree with the article's point about
keeping a record. Some of us are passionate about what we do, some of us love
startups, or tech, or people, or all of it and will give you a service worthy
of a fee.

I do not work withing the UK industry, as I became disheartened by the hate
(if you need help in Germany however...), but I can highly recommend companies
like The Up group - to whom I have no affiliation - as I understand their
service is brilliant.

Those that are less worthy of praise are pretty obvious - just search out Milo
Yiannopoulos' Kernel mag articles....

------
crb
I've got on the mailing list of a London recruiter who have been spamming me
for over two years. They run under at least two company names, and haven't
stopped e-mailing me though they've told me they would do so twice.

They have a REC (UK trade body for recruiters) logo on their website but when
I complained to REC, I was told they weren't a member, so there was nothing
they can do (other than ask them to take the logo down).

I've taken to replying "Hello [name]" to each message but I only got one reply
before that stopped getting results.

Still nothing I can do. What do you do when you are on the mailing list of a
cowboy?

~~~
Peroni
Name and shame. I'm intrigued. If they are London based then there's a very
strong chance I'll know them.

As I recommend in my post, contact the company, ask to speak to someone in a
position of authority and instruct them to remove all your details from their
database or you will lodge a formal complaint for harassment.

~~~
crb
It feels a feeble threat - I would want to know who I can formally complain to
in order to be able to do anything. I went to the people I believed I could
complain to and they said there was nothing they could do.

------
hcho
Most hiring managers delegate dealing with recruiters cold calls to their
personal assistants. Anyone who's not in the preferred supplier list does not
get through.

~~~
Peroni
That may work with larger companies but most CTO's and the like don't have
that luxury.

~~~
hcho
Virtual personal assistants are quite affordable these days, it's not really a
luxury.

------
abrecruit
A very good article, and that's coming from a recruiter!

